# Navarre Liberty Ship



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Would someone please let me know the numbers of the Navarre Liberty Ship?

Thanks


----------



## Tracker7 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try this web site:http://myfwc.com/Marine/ar/Report_List_ROWS.asp?county=Okaloosa

Sorry, i don't know how to make it an attachment:banghead


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck if you can find said wreck. I have tried on 3 different trips and can't find it.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

There are several reported locations but Ibelieve these are correct: 30 12.761/86 49.335.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

ohh - it is there alright. small AJ city...


----------

